# Best Homemade Tools >  Homemade Electro Etcher and Wand...

## GBrackett

Built this electro etcher which I use for marking my custom made knives and other projects. Plans are available for free on my website. The parts can be sourced from Radio Shack or the web.

----------

almarghi (Jul 24, 2018),

Altair (Feb 1, 2015),

aussie (Mar 28, 2018),

blkadder (Jan 26, 2015),

Christophe Mineau (Jan 23, 2015),

Doc (Jan 27, 2015),

EnginePaul (Jul 23, 2018),

high-side (Jun 5, 2020),

Hotz (Feb 17, 2015),

JRock (Mar 26, 2018),

Karl_H (Jun 4, 2020),

kbalch (Jan 23, 2015),

mwmkravchenko (Jun 4, 2020),

n9dug (Jun 5, 2020),

Paul Jones (Jan 26, 2015),

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jul 23, 2018),

rlm98253 (Mar 26, 2018),

thevillageinn (Oct 23, 2017)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Thanks George, I will look carefully at your plan, I will need one, sooner or later,
Thanks!

----------


## kbalch

Thanks GBrackett! I've added your Electro Etcher to our Electronics category, as well as to your builder page: GBrackett's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Electro Etcher  by GBrackett 

tags:
etching, electronics

----------


## DIYer

Good post, GBrackett! An etcher is a nice and useful tool to have.

----------


## donkey1

I cannot find the website for the etcher. Have I missed something. I would really like to find it. 
Brian

----------

GBrackett (Jan 26, 2015)

----------


## GBrackett

Brian PM sent.

----------


## donkey1

No pm received. Can anyone share link to site. 
Brian.

----------


## Paul Jones

George,
This looks very useful and I think you will have a lot of interest. Did you publish your plans and schematics so we can see how this works?
Thanks, Paul

----------


## donkey1

Thanks George. Found the link. I was looking for it on the hobby machinist site. Doh. 
Thanks again Brian.

----------


## GBrackett

Reviews & Info... - Tactically Sharp, Inc. * Custom Bladesmithing by G. Brackett

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jul 23, 2018)

----------


## kbalch

Nice site, George!

I like the fiberoptic front sight on your G34. I used to shoot 3-gun with a G35 and would've loved that sight. I had fiberoptic ghost ring sights on a Winchester SX2 Practical MK2 - the best tactical shotgun I've ever used - and loved them.

Ken

----------


## GBrackett

Ken, I mainly use a G35 setup the same way. I got the 34 to teach one of my daughters to shoot tactically. My favorite shotgun is my Black Water 590A1.

Glad you liked the site. As soon as I'm released by the Doc I will be adding to it. I have a couple of reviews and a WIP of a forge build to finish and add to it.

Have a great day!

George

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jul 23, 2018)

----------


## blkadder

I recall finding the site to build this etcher several years ago. I build rifles, and use one of these to do the etching of information on the receiver. There are a few different designs out there. I started with one similar to what George has linked to, and it works great. If you are interested in a more advanced design, check out either one of these sites:

Electro-Etcher Information & Wiring Schematic 

COUSTIL - Forge / Coutellerie / Bladesmithing

I hope to see more posts like this one. Thanks to the OP for posting.

Ron

...Semper Fidelis...

----------

GBrackett (Jan 26, 2015)

----------


## GBrackett

The first one I made has low and high power settings. I used it to engrave parts for R/C cars and trucks I designed, built, and sold in the 90s & early 2000s. If someone would like the plans to them, I would gladly email them the schematic. I have a bunch of stuff that I have built over the years. A lot of my tooling was built to meet a specific need. The listed etcher is mainly used by knifemakers starting out. Simple yet effective.

Ron, Thank you for the kind words.

George

----------


## DIYer

[QUOTE=blkadder;20122] If you are interested in a more advanced design, check out either one of these sites:

Electro-Etcher Information & Wiring Schematic 

COUSTIL - Forge / Coutellerie / Bladesmithing



Thanks for posting those links, blkadder.

----------

Christophe Mineau (Feb 2, 2015),

Hotz (Feb 17, 2015)

----------


## Altair

Bookmarking this project. Thanks for sharing, George. Will definitely build this one when I have time and use it to etch my tools.

----------


## Gerard

> Attachment 2817
> 
> Attachment 2818
> 
> Built this electro etcher which I use for marking my custom made knives and other projects. Plans are available for free on my website. The parts can be sourced from Radio Shack or the web.



Great piece of work, would like to build one 
Gerard

----------


## Hotz

Great work knife. Congratulations  :Rocker:   :Bow: 

Please George set for me ** JS stamp ** or show the way
I searched the web but is much information.

Thanks.

----------


## wizard69

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Ralphxyz

404 page not found, I would like some guidance on making up a etcher.

Ralph

----------


## blkadder

Here are the two links I put up before. They seem to work for me, I hope this is what you were looking for.
COUSTIL - Forge / Coutellerie / Bladesmithing
Electro-Etcher Information & Wiring Schematic

----------


## Ralphxyz

Thanks they worked for me this time.

Ralph

----------


## aussie

> Attachment 2817
> 
> Attachment 2818
> 
> Built this electro etcher which I use for marking my custom made knives and other projects. Plans are available for free on my website. The parts can be sourced from Radio Shack or the web.



Thank you very much George. Simple to follow making one today!

----------


## Frank S

this will get you to his web site
G. Brackett, Bladesmith / TacticallySharp... Then click on the info & link button the plans will be the first on the list I think

----------

aussie (Mar 29, 2018)

----------


## Karl_H

Looks like your domain host is having some problems.
I'll keep trying since this looks like a nice project to work on.

Karl

----------


## aussie

If you have an old phone charger or the like you can use this by cutting it out and tapping off before the bridge rectifier for the AC "darkening" and just use the normal outlet for the etching outlet. This can be put in the case with a 10 amp fuse and a switch connected into the wire supplying the unit. A three way switch can be used to toggle the outlet wiring to suitable jacks.

----------


## duckie

An interesting build.

----------


## lodola235

Hi, could i also have the plans please, can't find your webb site
thanks in advance

----------


## tooly

The link to your web site says it is not connected to a website yet??

----------

